# Wireless Not Working After Kernel Upgrade [solved]

## cyrxi

After updating to gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r2 (to get my SATA drive working) my Wireless stopped working.  Now I know I have to rebuild certain things against the new kernel, so I have re-emerged ipw3945, ipw3945d, and wpa_supplicant - and still no luck.

Here you can see that net.eth2 (my wireless as it was before the kernel upgrade) is labeled "inactive":

```

# rc-status -a

Runlevel: boot

... {everything starts}

Runlevel: default

 acpid               [ started  ]

 alsasound           [ stopped  ]  {still need to work on fixing}

 dbus                [ started  ]

 hald                [ started  ]

 laptop_mode         [ started  ]

 local               [ started  ]

 net.eth2            [ inactive ]

 netmount            [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng           [ started  ]

 vixie-cron          [ started  ]

 xdm                 [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local               [ started  ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 NetworkManager      [ stopped  ]  {not using}

...

 ipw3945d            [ started  ]

 net.eth0            [ started  ]  {my wired Network Card}

...

```

Still not sure why my wireless is on eth2, but it worked before.

```

# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:58:5C:4C

          inet addr:192.168.1.31  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3399 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:958 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:904542 (883.3 Kb)  TX bytes:182250 (177.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:18

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:DE:92:EA:06

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:3618 dropped:6095 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1157480 (1.1 Mb)  TX bytes:726393 (709.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x6000 Memory:ecfff000-ecffffff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth2      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"G-Paradox"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:35:43:F5

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=96/100  Signal level=-32 dBm  Noise level=-33 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2477   Missed beacon:0

```

If I stop and then start net.eth2 I get:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

 * Starting eth2

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth2

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth2

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable          [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

I was originally getting some error about TKIP - apparently I had forgotten to compile something it needed into my kernel the first time around.  I added what I thought I needed and recompiled and that error went away, however, I'm still having the problem above.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by cyrxi on Fri Jun 15, 2007 1:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## smadasam

Can you get an IP address?

----------

## cyrxi

No I cannot.

```

# dhcpcd eth2

Error, eth2: timed out

```

And if I try stopping net.eth2 and then running wpa_supplicant it times out and then just hangs indefinitely until I kill it.

```

# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:0f:b5:35:43:f5 (SSID='G-Paradox' freq=2437 MHz)

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

{ctrl+c after about 5 minutes}

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

----------

## cyrxi

After much fussing and fighting and trying many things, I finally fixed it by following this procedure (my comments in {braces}):

```

emerge --sync

emerge -Cav coldplug {I did not need this}

emerge -Cav ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode ieee80211 {I did not have ieee80211 installed}

[installed kernel 2.6.20 manually with built in ieee80211 stack then rebooted] {I have the 2.6.21 kernel}

emerge wpa_supplicant {this was a re-build for me}

emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

emerge module-init-tools (this needed updgrading for udev to work properly for me) {this was also a re-build for me}

rc-update del ipw3945d {I did not need this}

modprobe ipw3945

```

That I found at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538367-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ipw3945-start-0.html

I had tried most of this procedure previously, it seems that either the unmerge (rather than merely re-building) of ipw3945 ipw3945d and ipw3945-ucode OR the re-building of my kernel (though I used the same config...) was the "magic solution" for me.

----------

## to_kallon

cyrxi: i can't explain it, just as you i changed nothing (didn't even rebuild my kernel) but for some reason the problem has been fixed.

a note for posterity, i made a small addition to the above suggestion: i slaughtered a chicken under a full moon as well.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

